

Show HN: Divvy - fast and intuitive unsupervised machine learning. - jlewis_st
http://divvy.ucsd.edu/

======
jlewis_st
Hi all, I'm the main developer behind this and I'll be lurking around for a
couple hours in case folks have any questions.

------
joelthelion
Interesting! Unfortunately, your application seems limited to the mac, so I
won't be able to use it.

Also, I couldn't watch your video entirely, it got stuck on the middle. I'm
not sure if the problem is on my browser's part of if the video is corrupt,
but maybe you could mirror it to youtube for people like me?

~~~
jlewis_st
Good idea--I'm uploading the video to Vimeo now and I'll link to it or use it
for the embedded video.

------
rgbrgb
This could be especially useful for any project where you don't really know
much about your data set and you're just getting the lay of the land. Makes me
want to throw some data from <http://www.kaggle.com/> in there.

~~~
jlewis_st
Yes, the goal is for Divvy to be a step in your workflow where you get a feel
for your data. We make it really easy to export the clusterings, embeddings
and visualizations you come up with to csv and png for additional analysis
with other tools.

------
steele
hmm, I use a window management app called Divvy. Would you mind renaming this
to ember.js?

------
b0b0b0b
For me, to get it to run, I had to create a "configuration" in Models called
"DivvyIsomap".

But I got it running and it looks cool. Thanks!

~~~
jlewis_st
Looks like there was an Xcode 3/4 confusion that crept in. I imagine you were
compiling in Xcode 3--I've fixed the issue now and pushed the change to the
repository, though you may need to do a clean after pulling. If you're still
having issues you can try removing the files in Divvy's application support
directory. Thanks again for bringing this to my attention.

------
scottw
I like hearing the fan kick in on your laptop after you start a couple of
parallel reductions :)

~~~
jlewis_st
Yeah, you really feel like you're there, haha.

------
szany
Name conflict: <http://mizage.com/#divvy>

~~~
jlewis_st
Yes, I've seen this app. Hopefully machine learning and window management are
different enough that the app's author doesn't mind. Any alternate name
suggestions are appreciated :)

